# Which of the following household routines do you least enjoy? [POLL]



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

It's dishes for me. I love to cook, as long as it is on the BBQ.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I put down laundry. It is never ending at my house. Half the time, I swear I am cleaning clothes that have never been worn.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm a neat freak but HATE Ironing,


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Dusting! I tell people the dust is "Country!"


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

IRONING!
Ironing is defined as an extremely dangerous, ancient household ritual. You can get BURNED doing that!!!!!

I. DO. NOT. IRON.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I absolutely hate vacuuming - so hubby does that while i do the dusting.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Dusting for me too! I loath general dusting and now that hubby is remodeling things around here the dust is terrible!

I like Kimm's anology ---- dust is country!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I am a clean freak, but I Do NOT IRON....anything that needs to be ironed for hubby he knows its the dry cleaners or he does it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ella's Mom said:


> I am a clean freak, but I Do NOT IRON....anything that needs to be ironed for hubby he knows its the dry cleaners or he does it.


I love my dry cleaner! He and his wife have Pomeranians, and I often handle for them. We have a great relationship - they bring their dogs to my handling classes for free, I take my dry cleaning to their store for free! They have REALLY good Poms, BTW. They have bred National specialty winners, a Westminster BOB winner, and I have 3 times gotten AOM's at the Garden with 3 different Paradise Valley Pomeranians..(And Marshall crews for my husband's charter fishing trips, too!)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I said cooking. I never cook and I hate it. I don't own an iron. I have never ironed anything in my life, and I don't know how to iron. No one in this household irons, and we all look good.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Extreme Ironing Bureau :: Ironing under the sky

These people are CRAZY!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

cleaning the shower. it's just a pain in the ass and you back by the time you're done. although, mopping the kitchen floor is a VERY close second place.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

All the above except cleaning up after my dogs. lol Well except for poop patrol, not one of my favorite jobs, but do it daily. lol

I do it all, but not saying I actually injoy it. lol But my dogs are healthier because of a clean environment as I am inside and out.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I chose other because I hate cleaning the litter box after the cats! (YUCK!) And I have to do it every day! (I dislike ironing, so I simply don't.)


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Honestly? I dislike all of it :curtain:


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I hate to iron and I always think "do I have to iron this?" when I am purchasing clothes. If something is really lovely, I will buy it and then just take it to the cleaners, because I have an iron, but I do such a Shi*** job that I leave it to the experts!

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

I ticked laundry as it includes several tasks (collecting, bringing it down, loading, often soaking first with some garments, waiting, putting on the racks) and happens several times a week in this household - even though there are just two of us (well three including Ruby) we do sport outdoors and walk her 2x a day (lots of mud these days = lots of towels), and OH always manages to make his clothes well smelly even after wearing once:yuck::no: - surely a men's thing!

I could loathe ironing, but I don't normally wear clothes that need ironing (or just look scruffy!!). Having cream carpet means we don't see a lot of her hairs until it gets critical. Picking up poop? Come on it takes all but 20 secs.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I will do anything but the dusting. With all the whatnots between me and Mrs Hooch you feel like you are moving everytime you dust. Yuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I will do anything but the dusting. With all the whatnots between me and Mrs Hooch you feel like you are moving everytime you dust. Yuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey, Hooch: Here's a housekeeping tip for you that you prolly won't find in Hints from Heloise:

Put a piece of double stick tap on the bottom of all yer what-nots, and set them back in place. Then, when it's time to dust, get the leaf blower and just BLOW all that pesky dust away!

YEEHAW!!! POWER DUSTING!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that is a good tip. I am just likely to try that one.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Now that is a good tip. I am just likely to try that one.


Dear Mrs. Hooch -

He did NOT hear it from me.

Love,

Pointgold


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I voted for dusting since it is the one that doesn't get done very often around here. With the heating season just starting it seems like the dust is piling up very fast for some reason. Must be time to change the filters. LOL


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I think the WORST for me is handling dirty dishes. TOTALLY skeeves me. Especially if they have been sitting in the water which has turned murky and cold (gag). I don't iron. That's what the drycleaner is for. The best invention EVER is Downy Wrinkle releaser. Bought one bottle of it and now just fill that with water and sometimes a smidge of fab softener. Something about the mist of that bottle - spray, tug, smooth and voila!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I picked other because I hate it all. I am a stay at home mom and I hate taking care of the house. It actually looks better because of the dogs, ie, I have to sweep every day or the bunnies float everywhere! Vacuuming can be satisfying, esp to see the hair that is no longer on my floor or sofas or lint filter, etc. 

I agree wholeheartedly with the "no ironing" crowd. Hubby works from home so we don't even do drycleaners. I just hang church clothes when damp, pull a little (as Lisa aka Sunshine Goldens mentioned) and no ironing necessary! 

Dusting=:yuck:
Dishes=:yuck:
Laundry=:yuck:
Cooking=:yuck:
Cleaning up dog poop=:yuck::yuck:

Cuddling with my doggies= Priceless!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I hate dusting...it's just such a quiet, boring activity. Fortunately, I love to vacuum, it's almost therapeutic for me....considering I have a golden, it's really a good thing that I enjoy vacuuming.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe (I do what I can to keep her mentally stable) & Duke


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

I put down cooking! I dread it, not that I'm an awful cook, but I loath trying to shop for & plan meals. some fussy eaters in this house!:yuck:

cheers,


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I said other because I hate cleaning up after the dogs and cleaning the cats litter box. :yuck::yuck::yuck: I love cooking, dont mind most chores and dont iron at all. I use that spray that helps to get wrinkles out. Just spray and smooth done and the wrinkles are gone.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I said other because I hate cleaning up after the dogs and cleaning the cats litter box. :yuck::yuck::yuck: I love cooking, dont mind most chores and dont iron at all. I use that spray that helps to get wrinkles out. Just spray and smooth done and the wrinkles are gone.


That spray stuff really works? I haven't tried it since it first came out years ago and it didn't work too well back then. I hate to iron too and anything that would make it less of a chore is for me! What brand of spray do you use?

Jazzys Mom


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

And I dont cook... LOL


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I HATE dishes.....especially when everytime someone gets a drink they get a new glass!!!!! I don't iron, I just throw wrinkled things in the dryer for a little...works great....and I don't buy any clothes that wrinkle easily.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

hehehe... I don't buy clothes that need to be ironed... so no ironing here!!!! lol!

But I just detest cooking! It wouldn't be so bad if it was just for me... but I have a hard time figuring out what the hubby might want to eat... and then wrapping my food desires around that lol! We like such different foods haha!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

i hate cooking...and i only iron when I have a show to go to...the dust in my house is never ending due to dogs and a woodstove...oh and the dang trench we had to dig to put in a water hydrant to water the horses!!! major dirt city...eeks this poll has brought to light how much hasn't been done here while I have been consumed with this litter....the puppy box is spotless however!!!! LOL


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Dishes for sure! They are never ending, even with a dishwasher. I hate unloading the dishwasher too. 

Laundry follows in a close second. I hate folding clothes and putting them away.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

arcane said:


> i hate cooking...and i only iron when I have a show to go to...the dust in my house is never ending due to dogs and a woodstove...oh and the dang trench we had to dig to put in a water hydrant to water the horses!!! major dirt city...eeks this poll has brought to light how much hasn't been done here while I have been consumed with this litter....*the puppy box is spotless however!!*!! LOL


Well, they are the most important! How are the little darlings doing today?

JAzzys Mom


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Cleaning the bath room is the thing I hate doing most. I live with 3 males. Need I say more Ladies?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

norabrown said:


> Cleaning the bath room is the thing I hate doing most. I live with 3 males. Need I say more Ladies?


ewwwwe, I feel your pain. You think after a few years they would learn to aim in the right direction.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I hate cooking. It's never ending. Somebody always wants to eat. Ugh

I also hate doing laundry. It's all that sorting and stuff.

Everything else is fine!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Faith's mommy said:


> cleaning the shower. it's just a pain in the ass and you back by the time you're done...


I'll second that!!!  That is the worst!! I don't mind doing all the rest.... Laundry isn't bad, except folding.  But cleaning the shower is by far the worst. :agree:


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

norabrown said:


> Cleaning the bath room is the thing I hate doing most. I live with 3 males. Need I say more Ladies?


Oh, I can soooooo sympathize with you on that one!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

norabrown said:


> Cleaning the bath room is the thing I hate doing most. I live with 3 males. Need I say more Ladies?


AAWWWW...... C'mon!! We males always clean up after ourselves.... :curtain:


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> AAWWWW...... C'mon!! We males always clean up after ourselves.... :curtain:


not in my house. *I have been know to make them sit down to pee on occassions*......


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I hate dusting, My solution to ironing is throw wet items from the washer into the dryer to get them warm, then hang on the line and smooth out the wrinkles by hand. Works pretty well.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> not in my house. *I have been know to make them sit down to pee on occassions*......


 
Oh, I love it! The worst was when they were young. I too, have 3 boys and 1 girl. The youngest used to come running in and completely strip to pee! Then I'd have to help dress him again! Wish those days were back now ------ or do I??

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I HATE dishes I find them just horrid. Ecspecially when you put them in hot water to soak and you get doing things and forget and you come back and have to put you hand and half you arm into cold and tainted dirty water :vomit::vomit: Its is sooo gross and you hands feel gross after and you get water down your gloves. I could go on.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Dish washer... LOL


----------

